# NHS Prescription for fetility drugs....



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi how much will i have to pay for my fertility drugs when i collect from the chemist?... My Gp has very kindly said ok to funding the drugs and has converted private prescription onto nhs one. 
Im getting 7x cetrocide Injections
              36x Menopur amps
              2x Pregnyl injeections
              7x boxes of utrogestan  
Will i be charged for 52 single items??... also we get free prescriptions ccoz of wtc can i use this in this case?

Thankyou!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sammeee,

Lucky you  Wonder how the GP will justify that one to the PCT   Anyway you have a very very nice GP 

Not sure what you mean by 'wtc'   If you have a medical exemption and get free prescriptions on the NHS then you'll get your fertility drugs free too if they are on an NHS script. Other wise the charges will depend on where you live. They are free in Wales, cost £4 per item in Scotland, £7.20 in England and £3 in NI. You only pay per drug and it doesn't matter how many amps or boxes you get. Your prescriptions are for 4 items so cost will be free in Wales, £16 Scotland, £28.80 England, £12 NI.

Hope this makes sense  Good luck  

Maz x


----------

